# Male or Female catfish?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

From time to time I am asked how to determine male and female catfish.
I made a short video to illustrate the difference.

Male vs Female 

I hope this information will help others understand how we can dtermine the sex of mature flathead.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

both of them pretty good looking!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Now I know that the 55lb Flathead I caught was a Big Male, I have also relized that the 31.4 Flathead I caught a few weeks ago was a Female. So I thank you for the Video, I am learning something new everyday, Thanks katfish, Your the Man ! :B 

Cat Mazter


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

when you see robbie rolling around on the ground with one, you know its female!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

So do the males typically out weigh the females.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> when you see robbie rolling around on the ground with one, you know its female!!!!!!!


You are rough on me Husky.  

I will admit that my wife no longer gets upset to learn I was dancin with fat girls in the moonlight.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> So do the males typically out weigh the females.


Jack
My logs don't seem to indicate the males outweigh the females.

But I do happen to catch more large males. I think that is because the males lose so much weight during spawn that they are desperate to get fat enough for winter and tend to feed more aggressively. 

Also males will cruise their territory on nights they are not feeding just to make sure subordinate fish are not eating his fish. If they happen upon an easy meal while cruising----they sometimes end up on the bank getting their picture taken.

Also flathead that eat a bait and then do not move for hours tend to all be females. I can only assume that they want to make absolutely sure the baitfish suffocates before moving along.

It may be that the females are happy with eating a baitfish and do not feel compelled to hunt any more that night.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info Robby


----------

